# FR Adventure: No name as of yet



## Xastalask (May 17, 2002)

Coming soon to a Board near you!

A Forgotten Realms adventure to make you stunned in amazement, gasp in horror and make you wonder if the DM has any sanity left at all. 

See the adventures of:

Lady Octavia Boomthistle a Halfling Paladin living by her codes and defending her faith (Diety: Arvoreen, the Protector).

Dendrow a drow ranger/rogue who was raised by drow hating elves to be a weapon used against the drow (Deity:Shevarash).

Jennavieve of the Clovenhearth a human ranger/cleric who has a hatred of shapeshifters, particularly Lyncanthropes (Deity: Gwaeron Windstrom).

Tenazer a human sorceror with a penchant for mind control and dominating his foes.

Mescel a human wizard with skills at defense and offense spells


The adventures will run them through various places noted in places like "Dungeon" also some adventures written up by the DM himself.

So keep your eyes peeled for their adventures in Faerun.

**Edit Note:  Added names and details**


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2002)

Xastalask said:
			
		

> *
> A drow ranger/cleric (Deity:Shevarash) who was raised by drow hating elves to be a weapon used against the drow.
> *




Cue gratuitous Drizzt comments!    I'm looking forward to the writeups.

Hey, where in VT are you? I grew up in East Montpelier.


----------



## Xastalask (May 17, 2002)

Actually I am keeping all the big names of FR out. No Drizzt, Wulfgar, Elminister or anybody. No worries there 

I live in Rutland VT but will be moving to Boston area in a year.  I am orginally from Philadelphia.


----------



## Lazybones (May 17, 2002)

Always glad to see another FR story on the board.  Good luck with your write ups, and looking forward to seeing what your campaign has to offer.

LB


----------



## Rugger (May 21, 2002)

Oh sure....one of my players finally runs and does a story hour, making ME look bad! 

I think our crew are the ONLY Vermonter's on the boards, PC...

So for my long-awaited break from DM'ing (been going pretty well non-stop since 3E's release...through some mod'd Castle Greyhawk and finally into RtToEE, which we just finished) I will be playing Kakita Yoshiro, the lost Shou Psionic Warrior with a smidge of Monk....

Dangit. Now I'm gonna get guilted into Story Houring our main party...

-Rugger
"I Lurk!"


----------



## Xastalask (May 21, 2002)

Maybe when we start up the other I will do a story hour for that one.  Lets see how burned out I am from it by then .. *chuckle*


----------



## Xastalask (May 24, 2002)

*Chapter the First Part One*

The merchant wagon rolled down the road slowly, the wagon driver glancing around nervously at the woods.

A small armored figure on a war dog trots up “No need to worry so sir, my companion and I are watching the woods. You will get your goods to Glen with no problem” The mentioned companion trots up on a horse nodding his agreement

“Oh Aye, I may have you two with me but these bandits have been getting bolder and bolder” he reaches around and taps one of the many kegs he has “Those dwarves may not like human brewed ale but the bandits most certainly do”

The companion looks to the armored figure “I don’t think our companion will be happy until we reach Glen, Octavia.”  With that he let his horse fall back slightly behind the wagon. Octavia checked the straps holding her lance and moved ahead of the wagon

A few miles down the road another road cut in and joined.  As they approached Octavia slowed slightly as she saw two people walking on the other road in the same direction, she could see they would meet at the intersection at the same time.  “Mescel” she called back “eyes right my friend and be ready” Mescel road forward and slightly to the right of the wagon, the wagon driver looking to the pair was visibly nervous.

The pair of interest were fairly tall and had long hair one white and flowing the other bright red and tied back.  As they got closer to the merge the redhead turned and saw the wagon, not taking too much interest she nudged her companion once and nodded her head to the wagon.  The one with white hair turned and as she did so the wagon master erupted into screams.

“Drow!   A damned drow!”  He yelled at Octavia “I told you the black demons are getting bold”

The two in question turned onto the road but did not touch their weapons as Octavia and Mescel walked up, ready but not threatening.  

The redhead spoke first “Greetings! “  She looks to the yelling merchant “Please do not be alarmed my friend here is unlike other drow” The drow nods and speaks “I am a servant of Shevarash and I live in Cormanthor with the elves there you do not have to fear me, although fear of drow in general is a good thing”

Octavia looks to Mescal and then over her shoulder to the merchant and waves a pleading hand to him to be quiet. “You don’t seem to be a threat at the moment.” She eyes the drow cautiously and as if making a decision she I am Lady Octavia Allessandra Boomthistle my companion is Mescal “  

The redhead nods in greeting “I am Jennavieve of the Clovenhearth it is a pleasure to meet you” 

The drow stepped forward “Dendrow is my name. I am used to “ she indicates the merchant who is calming slightly when a battle did not start “his reaction.  It is a well-earned curse of my kind even if I am not like my kind. We are heading to Glenn I have heard of Drow raids in Mistledale and do not like the idea of drow raiding in Cormanthor.”

“Well we are heading that way as well, may as well share the road and you can tell me more about yourself.” replied Octavia.

“What! I don’t want a drow traveling with us!” yelled the merchant, his worry ignited once again

Octavia raised a hand to him “I do not sense any evil in her, you have my word that she means no harm” she looks at Dendrow with a knowing look, probably indicating what it would mean if she did happen to fool Octavia.

“I swear by Shevarash that I mean you no harm” replied the drow, her companion nodded and added, “As a cleric of Gwaeron Windstrom I speak for Dendrow as well. She is not like other drow”

The merchant sat down on the wagon in a foul mood and pointed his team whip at Octavia “I hold you personally responsible if anything goes wrong!”  with that he cracked the whip and set the wagon to moving.

After a half days travel they came into Glenn, the merchant pulls his wagon up at the duty warehouse to check in with his cargo. Turning to Octavia he tossed her a leather pouch “Here is payment for your troubles as well as a writ for the Frothing Mug, you can stay there on my tab for one night.” there was an obvious undertone that they were to be frugal in their stay “If you wish to share the money with those two then…well it is your money” with that he jumped down from the wagon and went into the small warehouse.

Octavia shrugged once and turned to the group “His thanks would have been payment enough but I will not turn a blind eye to a gift for services. Shall we go to the Frothing Mug then?” 

“I think we may have something else to deal with first. “ replied Mescal as he pointed.

The group turned and saw a small contingent of dwarves armed with spears and hammers walking to them, the group walked towards them as the dwarves circled the group and stopped them.

The leader of the group large by dwarven standards, looked them over and growled “Because I see you are a follower of a good deity,” he points at Octavia’s holy symbol “ I will give you till my patience run out to explain the drow.  Make it good”


*More to Come!*


----------



## Kugar (May 27, 2002)

Oh my!
I can't wait to see Octavia's *rightous halfling fury!!*
Great start, I can't wait to hear more.
_Gets popcorn, and soda.  Then settles down in a nice comfy chair, pondering the philisophical ramifications of a halfling paladin gauding a shipment of human ale._ 
Kugar


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

Not only a good story, but a fine cliff-hangeresque ending.  I like it.  I love the FR.... it's good to have some reading material while my group is off in Greyhawk taking out the Temple of Elemental Evil.

I created a detailed town description of Kheldell that is hosted over on Candlekeep.  They made the map I drew interactive and everything... they did a nice job of it.


----------



## Xastalask (Jun 21, 2002)

Have no fear this story hour has not died! 

sorta went on a small break due to various things happening that prevented me from updating.

I will get the next section up early next week (hmm gotta do it now since I put a time frame on it   )


----------



## Rugger (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes, we're not dead! (yet!)

Octavia and Shannow (her brave steed) have been dealing out much righteous halfling fury!

-Rugger
"I Lurk!"


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

Trying to become a halfing hero like Dekker Roughfoot, eh? 
(from Dr. Midnight's Knights of the Silver Quill campaign)


----------



## Xastalask (Jun 24, 2002)

*Chapter the First, Part Two*

Dendrow stepped forward with her hands at her side “Good dwarf it is only right you are worried about me.  You should be as well with any of my kind, but I am a follower of Shevarash and will cause no trouble here.”  An undertone of as long as noone causes trouble with me could be heard in her words.  Dendrow then pointed at the symbol of Sevarash on her chest. “We are here because of rumors of drow activities nearby, I am from Cormanthor and came to investigate and put an end to their evil workings here if I am able.”

The dwarf just growled slightly but Octavia stepped in cutting off his reply “She is telling the truth and you have my word on it as a Servant of Arvoreen, the Protector”  Jennavieve stepped forward "I also speak for Dendrow I have traveled for quite a few days with her and have seen nothing but good in her”

The dwarf looked them over and paused at Mescal who shrugged once in agreement “Fine, but if I hear of anything you will all be held responsible.”  He waved a hand at the guards who slowly stepped back warily “You will be watched.”  He started to turn to leave but paused as he pulled out a piece of parchment and a writing tool “Take this so I do not get calls to the guard every time someone sees you,”  he hands Octavia the parchment “This is a writ saying I know of you and that I have looked into this.  Show this and if anyone has a problem they can see me. My name is Ogmund Hammerhand.” 

“Thank you for the writ we will not give you cause to come see us again I assure you, we will be staying at the Frothing Mug if you have need to find us”  replied Octavia as she nodded in thanks.

The dwarves went on their way to patrol but as they got alittle down the road one of the dwarves stepped away and started to follow the group at a distance.

The group continued on and found the Frothing Mug inn.  Octavia walked in first followed by the others, Dendrow coming in last. They saw a lone figure sitting at a table and the bartender was standing there talking to him loudly.

“Aye those drow have been much braver as of late, damned drow raiders.  They should just stay to their underground holes and leave peaceful folk alone.”  Seeing the group walk in he went behind the bar and smiled, until he saw Dendrow step up to the bar.  The dwarf grabbed an axe off the shelf behind the bar and swung it at Dendrow. The axe slammed into the bar, splinters flew as the ax dug deep into the bar.  Dendrow had tilted back some to avoid the axe blade by a narrow margin.  The dwarf tugged on the axe and found it to be stuck fast and turned for another weapon when the companions rushed forward.

“Hold your hand good dwarf!”  Yelled Octavia as he held the writ in front of him to show him.  “Ogmund has given us this writ to show Dendrow is welcome”

The dwarf had another axe in his hand and reluctantly stopped it in mid swing glaring at the Halfling in armor and then looking at the writ “Ogmund saw you already eh?”  He examined the writ carefully “Still don’t like the idea of a drow in here no matter who checked you out.”

Mescel spoke up, “We have a writ of credit from Harad for a night of food drink and a room.  We escorted his wagon tin this morning”

The bartender eyes light up slightly “Harad eh?”  he chuckles “I wager he did not like having a drow with him.”  He placed the axe under the bar and with a loud crack took managed to retrieve the other one “I still don’t like a drow in here but I owe Harad one for some watered down human ale he brought me once, as if human ale isn’t watered down enough”  He looked at the group Sit where you want and I will get you some food and ale.”  Looking to Dendrow “ I expect you will be wanting wine?”

Dendrow shook her head “I will take some Dwarven ale.”

His eyes glimmered and he chuckled slightly as he grabbed mugs and drinks.

They sat down near the stranger as the dwarf brought them mugs.  Dendrow took up hers and took a long pull of the dwarven ale. The bartender looked pleased that Dendrow did not pass out from the harsh brew.

“So what was these stories of drow raids we heard you telling….” Asked Octavia

“Njal..my name is Njal.  Yes I was telling Tenazer here about the recent drow raids”  He indicated the stranger at the table.

Octavia turns and looks at Tenazer “Greetings! I am Lady Octavia Allessandra Boomthistle Servant of Arvoreen, the Protector. I apologize for the disturbance.”

Tenazer smiles slightly “Greetings I am Tenazer, you have an interesting group there” he motions at a chair for Octavia to join him.

Octavia sits down “Aye that we do but as long as we are on the side of good it matter not our race. Speaking of race what was this story of Drow raids Njal mentioned?”

Njal came back carrying more mugs and pitchers of ale trailed by a small female dwarf carrying a huge platter of food; steaming meats, squares of cheese and brown bread. “There have been stories of raids on caravans and some of the smaller farms in the are of Galath’s Roost.  Used to be on the darkest nights but lately they have been bolder and doing it on moonlit nights as well. Some of the attacks have been done by raiders on horseback as well.”	

“Drow don’t ride horses, especially when attacking”  Dendrow joins the conversation as she pours herself a mug of ale. “They also shun any type of light, they can not stand to see the bright moon in the sky.”

Njal looks at Dendrow and shrugs “Maybe these are getting used to the surface and learning how to ride horses since they have been on the surface more”

Dendrow just shook her head “Doubtful”

The rest of the party sat down to join the conversation; meanwhile Njal’s serving girl walks over to the door.  She is stopping dwarves at the door and talking with them, no doubt warning them of a Drow being inside and that Njal is ok with her presence, for now.

“Either way something is attacking the caravans and farms.” Njal continues as he waves at some patrons entering “All I know is that some ale I was waiting for never made it here.  I also hear there is a reward for captured raiders in Mistledale.”

Octavia puts her drink down “While I am willing to look into this problem as a Servant of Arvoreen the Protector, the reward would help in funding the quest in stopping there bandits”

Tenazer chuckled lightly in his wine “If you are going out to look for these bandits I may go with you as well.”

One by one the others spoke their agreement to go, Dendrow the loudest “I doubt they are drow but if they have been sighted before maybe we can find some of the wretches and stop them”

Njal looked slightly confused at Dendrow’s proclamation “Well if you are all going to be going out looking for the bandits You will want to head east from here towards Galath’s Roost. That is around where the raids happen. Just know that Galath’s roost is rumored to be haunted.”

“We have no reason to fear ghosts,” replied Jennavieve “but we thank you for the warning. If you could show us the rooms I think we all should get to sleep so we can leave early tomorrow.”

With that Njal led the new companions to their rooms and bid them good night.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

Raiders impersonating drow?  That's a twist.  Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Xastalask (Jul 17, 2002)

Chapter the First Part Three

OK so I tricked you a bit right now this is a place holder for more adventures. Due to some RL stuff and all I could not get the next part written up. What I plan on doing is writing up the new weekly sessions and then backfilling in the previous story.

Or let me know what you want?  want me to write out the past sessions as I have and continue on? or just give a quick synapses of what happened and start anew with the current sessions?


----------

